# Pflanzen im Koiteich



## didi3005 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ist die Aussage richtig, wenn Koi schon klein 10-15 cm in einen Teich gesetzt werden, würden sie sich an den Pflanzen nicht zu schaffen machen??
__________________
Viele Grüße aus dem
Ronneburger-Hügelland


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo didi
Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider NICHT !! bestätigen.wir haben unsere auch sehr klein bekommen und 2 Jahre ging es auch gut, doch in diesem Jahr vergreifen sich an allem, was ich gepflanzt habe....
Gruß Bianca


----------



## velos (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Mein Nachbar hat zwei kleine koi von mir bekommen, sind ca. 6-8cm klein und fressen bei dem alles, besonders seine __ Wasserpest


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,


			
				Bibo-30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo didi
> Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider NICHT !! bestätigen.wir haben unsere auch sehr klein bekommen und 2 Jahre ging es auch gut, doch in diesem Jahr vergreifen sich an allem, was ich gepflanzt habe....
> Gruß Bianca


Hier stellt sich die Frage, was löst dieses Verhalten aus ?

Was hat sich nach 2 Jahren geändert ? Geschlechtsreif geworden, dann mehr Hunger auf Grünfutter ?
Passiert das immer bei Koi`s, gibt es bei jemanden Ausnahmen wo das nicht der Fall ist ?
Ist es wie bei einigen anderen Fischen, das sich mit zunehmenden Alter die Nahrungsgewohnheiten umstellen ?

Axel


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Axel
Ich weiß es nicht.....ich kann nur sagen das meine Koi jetzt Planzen fressen.... evt. haben sie es ja vorher auch schon getan-nur nicht in dem Ausmaß???
übrigens deine Anlage sieht ja schon super aus....


----------



## Platin (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo!

Ich habe die Kombination Koi + Pflanzen auch mal "getestet":
Klick!

Die kleinen Koi wurden im April/Mai 2007 gekauft, sind also ca. 1 Jahr alt.
Mittlerweile stehen nur noch die Stengel der __ Wasserpest im Wasser, die Blätter sind komplett "abgegrast.":crazy 

Foto von heute:


----------



## Alexander23 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,
Mit __ Wasserpest braucht man des gar nich versuchen.,. 
Hatte mal 6kg Wasserpest am Anfang drin..
Boah war des ne s*****ß arbeit. Jeden Tag konnte ich da die Oberfläche abfischen..
Aber am Rand kann man schon ein paar einsetzen.
Gibts ja Pflanzkörbe, sehr praktisch

Lg

Alex


----------



## KOIling (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,

habe meine Koi zwar noch nicht so lange, aber bei mir haben __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel keine Chance! __ Rohrkolben und __ Schwertlilien in Pflanzkörben sehen noch gut aus, auch die Seeroese ist noch nicht angefressen worden. Mal sehen wie es aussieht, wenn die Wasserpest erstmal aufgefressen ist...

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Wilm (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Koi auch in einer Größe von 8-12cm bekommen und die haben sich von ersten Tag an, gütlich an meinen Pflanzen getan.

Spitzenreiter ist das __ Hechtkraut. Die Pflanzen waren nach etwa 3 Tagen komplett abgeweidet. Auch junge Triebe der __ Schwertlilie werden nicht ausgelassen.

Ich Blödmann habe meinen Pflanzenteil des Teichs, der mit einer Bruchsteinmauer koisicher abgetrennt ist, nur mit 2qm ausgelegt. Da müssen sich nun alle Pflanzen drängeln, die auf -40cm stehen sollen/können. Für den Sumpfbereich musste ich auf Pflanzgefäße ausweichen, da meine "Wasserschweine" auch nicht von diesem Bereich scheu zeigen. Aus reiner Neugier ist da auch mal der halbe Fisch außer Wasser ...

Ich tendiere jetzt schon dazu, meinen ersten Fehlteich ( 500l Plastik-Teil ) wieder zu aktivieren und mit dem Hauptteich zu verbinden. So hätten zumindest die Pflanzen eine Chance und ich irgendwann mal klareres Wasser ...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

hiho,

ist schon komisch wenn ich das so alles lese, bei mir wachsen alle Pflanzen ganz normal, und das obwohl ich ja auch 5 Koi`s und allerhand Weisfische im Teich habe.

Die __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt kommt sogar von 2m hoch, hat ca 1,2m höhe erreicht.

Vielleicht schmeckt mein Futter besser als die Pflanzen, obwohl ich nur Abends etwas füttere.

Die Fische sehe ich oft an den Fadenalgen rumzupfen, aber an Pflanzen habe ich noch keinen erwischt.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das das auch so bleibt  

Axel


----------



## didi3005 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,
wollte dieses Thema noch mal aufgreifen, habt Ihr weitere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruss didi


----------



## Redlisch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hiho,


didi3005 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte dieses Thema noch mal aufgreifen, habt Ihr weitere Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gruss didi



bei mir keine große Veränderung, auuser das die Planzen jetzt von -2m bis an die Oberfläche sind (2 Spots, einer 6m² der andere 4m²). Ab und zu habe ich mal einen Pflanzenteil im Skimmer, dies kommt wenn die Koi nach Futterresten suchen und aud die -0,1m Stufe schwimmen, sie schwimmen zwar langsam rauf, aber mit schwung wieder zurück.

Alles im allen wachsen meine Pflanzen ohne Probleme.

Essen tuen die Koi bei mir keine Pflanzen, wenn sie aber auf der Suche nach fressbaren auch mal ein Blatt in den Mund nehmen wird dieses unbeschadet wieder ausgespuckt.

Axel


----------



## waterman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Erfahrung nach drei Jahren mit Kois.

Meine mögen __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel, Teichmummel, hier hab ich es aufgegeben.

Gute halten sich: großer __ Rohrkolben (im Eimer), __ Schwertlilie, Cyperus longus, Gr. __ HEchtkraut und __ Hornblatt. Hornblatt wuchert wie verrrückt, hier gehen sie absolut nicht ran. Nur an den Fadenalgen im Hornblatt wird gezupft, aber nix gefressen.

Koisicher sind meine Sumpfpflanzen auf Pflanzeninseln untergbracht.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## didi3005 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> bei mir keine große Veränderung, auuser das die Planzen jetzt von -2m bis an die Oberfläche sind (2 Spots, einer 6m² der andere 4m²). Ab und zu habe ich mal einen Pflanzenteil im Skimmer, dies kommt wenn die Koi nach Futterresten suchen und aud die -0,1m Stufe schwimmen, sie schwimmen zwar langsam rauf, aber mit schwung wieder zurück.
> ...



Hallo Axel,

hört sich ja gut an, welche Pfanzen sind das, die aus dieser Tiefe wachsen??

Gruss didi


----------



## Redlisch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo Didi,


didi3005 schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> hört sich ja gut an, welche Pfanzen sind das, die aus dieser Tiefe wachsen??
> 
> Gruss didi



es handelt sich um __ Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum). Dieses hat sich selber von -50 auf -200cm verzogen.
Die Teichmummel wächst bei mir auf -100 und die __ Papageienfeder, div. Laichkräuter, __ Seekanne, __ Wasserähre, Nadelsimse auf -50, im Flachwasser Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, Dotterblumen uvm.

Bisher keine Probleme mit den Koi.

Axel


----------



## Gredi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich Axel anschließen.

Auch bei mir werden die Planzen verschont und ich weiß auch nicht was ich tue wenn es sich ändern sollte.


----------

